# One thing you WON'T(will not) find at the slingshot tournaments and on this Forum



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I went to a tennis match last night at our High School. The match lasted longer than usual, in fact it was getting dark out. During the final match I noticed the opposing team was all grouped together cheering their player on. Our home team(not proud to say) was messing around at the opposite end of the court, when I heard the coach say "You all can go on home, this may take awhile" I was past P%#£%D!!!!!!!! The opposing team congratulated our player (who won) as well as their player just as if he won. This sort of thing is what I enjoy most about the MWST and the Forum. The first MWST I came in last, but to hear the encouragement, you would have never known what place I was in. This sport do to the members of this Forum has helped me to realize there is still a lot of kind generous, caring and respectable people in this world . I told my nephew to stay just as he is, respectful, and humble. He won his match, plays several instruments in the band and is on the A honor role despite having a slight kearning disability. Thank all of you for just being you.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I know what you mean I coach high school baseball and middle school basketball and win or lose I want my players to understand that it's a game if you do your best then shake hands don't get the attitude that some teams have they win they played the same game we did or vise versa and I always have parent wanting me to run scores up I like a comfortable leads don't need to murder a team because you can.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Tag, I totally agree.

One great thing about our hobby (and this forum in general) is that we are not obsessed with the "performance criterion". Although we all strive for greater accuracy on a personal level, our measure of respect for fellow shooters is much more related to the shared passion that connects us.

I had the pleasure of attending the last two ECST meets. The camaraderie, good will and mutual encouragement that prevailed during the event far outweighed its competitive element. My scores were "modest" despite the practice and trying hard....so what! Can't wait to repeat the experience. Why? Because we get more satisfaction sharing the activity with another guy than beating him at it. That's sportsmanship.


----------



## rtk (Jul 28, 2015)

Not making this up... Two blocks down from where we live, we have a multi-million soccer turf. It is a standing joke - when police cars come down the street - we always joke that some parents/coaches lost their heads completely (Sadly, it's too often true).

I have a 10-year-old in hockey and a 16-year-old in ringuette. I have nightmares about stupidity and aggressiveness. I'm not a wimpy person but if it was all up to me - I would pull my youngest one out of the sport. I would rather have his head okay for math.

Luckily, we all have phones/video now. Makes it easier to show what happened. Yes, the organization has been great with "after the fact" situations. Still, "after the fact"... But there are some adults that should not be allowed to teach kids anything.

It should be: shake hands - everything is over and we'll play again. Something changed. I don't know when. I think I'm just old.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not obsessed ??? 
What do you mean ???this is al for nothing ???  
just fooling I know it's strange to see and teach the fun in a match no matter you win or loos 
It's about being together for a game and spend some quality time 
we try to give that to the kids and some times to the grown up to  
Stay healthy and Cary on that spirit my slingshot brothers and sisters


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Second all the above, it's also why God invented Rugby . Parents on the touch line however are another matter completely I think they should go through some sort of training, prepare them for 'taking part'.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

There's nothing worse than a sore winner or loser!


----------

